# NCAA Tourney Friday 3/17 Games Thread



## The Truth




----------



## The Truth

So what's your big upset pick for today? I've got SIU over West Virginia.


----------



## HKF

Davidson to keep it close, but bow out gracefully.

There needs to be something said about certain announcers always calling upsets. I feel that Ian Eagle and Jim Spanarkel are always in the middle of awesome basketball games. Case in point:

2002 - UNC-Wilmington (13) over USC (4) in Sacramento
2003 - Auburn (10) over Wake Forest (2) in Tampa
2004 - Nevada (10) over Gonzaga (2), (8) Alabama over (1) Stanford in Seattle
2005 - Wisconsin-Milwaukee (12) over (5) Alabama and (4) Boston College), (7) West Virginia over (10) Creighton and (2) Wake Forest)

Their Pacific-Montana games and then their IU-SDSU, Gonzaga-Xavier games, prove they always get sent to competitive regions.

Here's my point though. Gus Johnson is said to call some of the best upsets in college basketball. And seriously I think it's true. You had Vermont last year, Princeton over UCLA in his first year broadcasting for CBS, him calling the Gonzaga win over Florida in 1999 and just threw the years he's called some great games.

So there is no doubt in my mind that either Ohio State, Georgetown, Michigan State or UNC will lose today. I picked Georgetown to lose because I like Northern Iowa, but there is no way there isn't at least one team going down. I think UNC will be the only double digit winner in this pod.

30 minutes away fellas. Let's get rolling.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Well the best 5 BE teams are playing today... hopefully 5-0 to redeem themselves, although the losses by the other were not totally unexpected


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Look at this point from Day 2 Friday last year.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150586

I think there are very good chances that Northwestern St beats Iowa today.

Northwestern St has played two top 50 teams rough on the road.

Lost to Wichita St by 2, and Utah St by 3.

Shows they can play close.


----------



## HKF

I will not be shocked to see Georgetown, Pitt and WVU all lose today. In fact I picked them to all go home. 

UConn and Villanova and then it was everyone else in a top heavy Big East.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

It's possible HKF. The Big East is just as deep as it normally is. But the depth teams have taken an appearance of being better then they are, because of the talent at the top.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well I'll just name who I have today..

Southern Illinois over West Virginia
Iowa over Northwestern State (just dont know how I feel about it!)
California over N.C. State
Texas over Penn

Memphis over Oral Roberts
Bucknell over Arkansas
Kent State over Pitt
BRADLEY over Kansas (wont happen I know!)

UCONN over Albany
UAB over Kentucky
Michigan State over George Mason
North Carolina over Murray State

Nova over Monmoth
Wisconsin over Zona
Georgetown over N. Iowa
Ohio State over Davidson

Considering the picks of mine it would have to be Bradley over Kansas IMHO just over my Kent State/Pitt and SIU/WV picks


----------



## HKF

OSU and Davidson jumping off early.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Buckeyes not knocking down their 3's early (0/3).. Could be a problem for them if they dont hit them..


----------



## HKF

Northwestern State getting hammered early.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wisky looks like ****.. :laugh: .. 14-3 Zona


----------



## HKF

Good lord, Wisconsin doesn't look ready to play.


----------



## MLKG

My bracket is pretty upset devoid today.

NC State (10)
Bucknell (9)
UAB (9)

Are the only lower seeds I have winning, and I wouldn't consider any of those an upset.

Northern Iowa can definately beat Georgetown, that should be a good one.

I don't think Southern Illinois can really match up with West Virginia, but we'll see, stranger things have happened.

I would say Iowa is as big of a lock as UConn, Texas, and Villanueva. They are fantastic defensively, have great big men, and can shoot the ball.

I have Pittsburgh in the Sweet 16, but I'll be happy if they just make it out of the first round. I don't have a lot of confidence in them.


----------



## HKF

This Iowa game is just brutal. I love Verne and Billy, but I don't want to watch it. Northwestern State doesn't look like they're ready for this.


----------



## The Truth

Iowa is playing some ball!


----------



## HKF

My boss has never come in my office this many times in the past few months. But yesterday and today he's been living in my office for goodness sake. LOL.


----------



## Nimreitz

Wisconsin playing just about as crappy against Arizona as I thought we would. That's right Bo, don't even make Arizona break a sweat, that way they'll be all rested up and beat Nova and go to the Elite 8 just like in my bracket.

Upsets for today, I have the Salukis and Bucknell. Although I don't have this one, I think George Mason could knock off Michigan State and ruin some brackets of people who haven't watched Michigan State suck all year long.


----------



## sMaK

Davidson aint playing around!


----------



## sMaK

What a weird court in Oakland. It's so black.


----------



## HKF

Davidson is playing really well.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Buckeyes 3 PT clank fest.. 1/13.. Thats their team for ya though.. Shots arent going down they are very beatable.. that said, I wouldnt know about beating them this year..

Dials sucks today too.. WTF.. 

And does Wisconsin still know theres a game today?


----------



## HKF

Davidson is seriously so well coached and disciplined. It's hard to play against this team.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jokes so far of the day: Ohio State, Wisconsin, and now Iowa finding a way to let the team hang around.. basically the Big Ten.. Good job you turds!


----------



## HKF

Seriously without an NBA age limit, I don't think the major conferences are much better than anyone of these other teams. If the pod system wasn't in effect, it'd be even closer.


----------



## HKF

Anyone watching this Bucknell-Arkansas Game? The atmosphere is electric.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Northestern St. on a 12-0 run against Iowa.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Uh Wisconsin cuts it to 14 :laugh:

Scratch that.. 11


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Northwestern St shooting 29% and still tied.


----------



## HKF

If Wisconsin can make a game of this, we might have 4 close ones.


----------



## Brian34Cook

You can forget that.. Zona back up 18 now.. haha


----------



## HKF

This Zona team is an enigma. Where has this amazing play been all season?


----------



## MLKG

Since that stretch in early February where Jekel Foster hit like 18 of 20 3's he's gone 9-64 including his misses today.

Now THAT is futility.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wisconsin went on another run to end the half.. Down only 12 believe it or not.. I dont believe they can come back but I've saw a great Zona team blow a game :laugh:


----------



## HKF

Davidson is just hanging around.


----------



## HKF

Starting to sound like a home game for OSU.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dials starting to show up :clap: There's the B10 POY!


----------



## Carbo04

Maybe I'm just nuts, but I'm feeling a Memphis loss today.


----------



## HKF

If Davidson doesn't string together a couple of good possessions it's over.


----------



## Carbo04

Man, Davidson winning would crush my bracket really bad. But it be fun as Hell.


----------



## HKF

Davidson looks cooked.


----------



## Nimreitz

If Bucknell can hang on I'll start off the day 4-0. That would be nice.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nimreitz said:


> If Bucknell can hang on I'll start off the day 4-0. That would be nice.


Not me.. Cant believe I went with Wisconsin to win this and the next rd then lose to B.C. Oh well! I can live with 3-1!


----------



## Nimreitz

Perry Ferrill having a great game for Bucknell.


----------



## HKF

Arkansas is not feeding off the energy of the partisan crowd. I had no idea they were such a crappy shooting team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Arkansas is not feeding off the energy of the partisan crowd. I had no idea they were such a crappy shooting team.


Ronnie Brewer got exposed in this game as I predicted. Modica is the one that saved that team during the season...


----------



## HKF

Jsimo12 said:


> Ronnie Brewer got exposed in this game as I predicted. Modica is the one that saved that team during the season...


This team just can't shoot. Seriously, now I know why Al Jefferson decided to turn pro. These guys he'd be playing with aren't very good.


----------



## HKF

Northwestern State making a run.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> This team just can't shoot. Seriously, now I know why Al Jefferson decided to turn pro. These guys he'd be playing with aren't very good.


Jonathon Modica is a good shooter but he's streaky. He isn't consistent at all. Ferguson is good for one a game. The team really is better than what they showed here today, but they are stifled by bad coaching and inconsistent play on a regular basis. Stan Heath has to go if Arkansas has plans to return to mid 90's form...


----------



## HKF

Did anyone see that three from Charles Lee? Wow, ONIONS!


----------



## HKF

Iowa is still in danger.


----------



## HKF

Brewer made both FT's.


----------



## HKF

a 1 point game. This is amazing. Iowa has let them hang around too long.


----------



## MLKG

Starting to feel scared about picking Iowa over West Virginia.

I don't have sound on, did they just call a jump ball or foul in the Bucknell-Ark game?

Wow, a foul, Arkansas at the line.


----------



## MLKG

That's how you beat a press.


----------



## AirJordan™

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Nw State!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diable

Holy ****


----------



## HKF

Some amazing games happening right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Holy crap.. what a win by NWST!


----------



## HKF

Iowa got UPSET! WOW WOWOWOWOOWOWOWOW


----------



## Premier

****.

Great game.


----------



## Carbo04

Bye Iowa! What a game!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Holy **** Northwestern St.!!!! What a game. Clutch 3 pointer.


----------



## Nimreitz

Would have been nice to see the last minute and a half of Iowa lose instead of the Zona bench vs. the Wisconsin bench followed by the handshakes, but WHAT A SHOT!!!


----------



## MLKG

Oh man, what just happened at the end of the Iowa game, I'm watching the other.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah LOUISIANA PRIDE! :laugh:


----------



## Diable

I guess the late Al McGuire would say Holy Mackerel


----------



## HKF

I'm gonna get fired. Damn. But so what.


----------



## AirJordan™

Alright, switching to the Bucknell/Arkansas game. Crazy games.


----------



## Carbo04

2 FT misses!!!


----------



## HKF

My body is shaking. WOW. What an ending.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Modica should have taken that shot for Ark...

Way to panic Brewer...


----------



## Brian34Cook

I cant help but laugh at Iowa anyways.. I'm glad in a way they lost.. :laugh:


----------



## Carbo04

3 point game. What a day of ****ing ball!!!!


----------



## Diable

Was Arkansas out of timeouts?They really f'ed that up...20 seconds and they act like they had 2


----------



## Nimreitz

Brian34Cook said:


> I cant help but laugh at Iowa anyways.. I'm glad in a way they lost.. :laugh:


Not me, that's my third Sweet 16 team out! But I was still going crazy after that shot!

Come on Bucknell!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> Was Arkansas out of timeouts?They really f'ed that up...20 seconds and they act like they had 2


I know that was a joke. Thats a result of bad coaching and preperation in my opinion. Stan Heath :dead:


----------



## Like A Breath

That was a decent look for Brewer, he shouldn't be blamed for taking that shot. They needed to have time for an offensive rebound or foul to extend the game.


----------



## HKF

Seriously who doesnt love the tournament?


----------



## Carbo04

Bucknell!!! My bracket is shot, but oh well! I love it!!


----------



## Premier

Damn...two of my teams go down late in their respective games.


----------



## AirJordan™

Bucknell wins!!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

JuniorNoboa said:


> Look at this point from Day 2 Friday last year.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150586
> 
> I think there are very good chances that Northwestern St beats Iowa today.
> 
> Northwestern St has played two top 50 teams rough on the road.
> 
> Lost to Wichita St by 2, and Utah St by 3.
> 
> Shows they can play close.


 :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nimreitz said:


> Not me, that's my third Sweet 16 team out! But I was still going crazy after that shot!
> 
> Come on Bucknell!


Well yea I had them winning but umm had them out next round to SIU anyways 

Bucknell gets me to 2-2 on the day but damn some good games so far!


----------



## Carbo04

I love the tournament!!! Come on, lets get the next games going!!


----------



## HKF

1-3 to start the day, but lost no Sweet Sixteen teams.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Like A Breath said:


> That was a decent look for Brewer, he shouldn't be blamed for taking that shot. They needed to have time for an offensive rebound or foul to extend the game.


There was way to much time for him to take one like that. He's a good ball handler he could have gotten a better look. Plus he's off all day, and Modica is the better shooter and has been more clutch all season. There was over 10 seconds left, take that shot at 6...


----------



## HKF

JuniorNoboa said:


> :banana: :banana:


Unbelievable ending. I yelled while a co-worker was on the phone doing business. I'm surprised no one came in here to tell me to be quiet. :angel:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow they showed that Northwestern St. shot again woW


----------



## HKF

Northern Iowa up early. They're ready.


----------



## Carbo04

Man, that 14-2 from yesterday is catching up to me today. I might be 2-14 by the end of today.


----------



## MLKG

3-1, lost a sweet 16 in Iowa.

I was 14-2 yesterday, and another guy in my bracket matched that. He's 1-3 today, but hasn't lost any sweet 16's yet.

I got Georgetown, West Virginia, Memphis, and Villanova for the next set. The Georgetown game seems like the only one that should be close, but with the way it's been so far, who knows.


----------



## Nimreitz

I think Packer and Nantz really lit a fire under the mid majors.


----------



## Carbo04

Nimreitz said:


> I think Packer and Nantz really lit a fire under the mid majors.


They might have. They are killing it.


----------



## Nimreitz

West Virginia seems to be a trendy pick for basketball knowledgable people. I have no idea why, they are slumping like crazy whereas Southern Illinois is riding a wave of momentum and are probably just as talented as the Mountaineers. If Pittsnogle doesn't have a huge game, I see an 8 point win for SIU. If Pittsnogle goes off, maybe a 5 point WV win.


----------



## HKF

So we have Wichita State, Bucknell, Wisconsin-Milwaukee, Northwestern State, Montana in the 2nd round already. Nantz and Packer look really dumb right now. 

As does Gregg Doyel. "No upsets this year." :whatever:


----------



## HKF

John Little (from little ole Peoria, how did Bradley let that kid get away) dropping shots all over the Hoyas early.


----------



## Your Answer

HKF said:


> As does Gregg Doyel. "No upsets this year." :whatever:


yah that was pretty dumb i think if i had to bet i would bet on a play-in game team winning the whole tournament be4 i bet on having no upsets in a March Madness tourny lol


----------



## Carbo04

Georgetown might be headed towards the exit today as well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Carbo04 said:


> Georgetown might be headed towards the exit today as well.


I got them losing...


----------



## HKF

The one game I wanted to see badly (WVU vs. SIU) I am blacked out of. Why are internet games blacked out? That doesn't make any sense. Neither of these teams are from LA.


----------



## cgcatsfan

HKF said:


> So we have Wichita State, Bucknell, Wisconsin-Milwaukee, Northwestern State, Montana in the 2nd round already. Nantz and Packer look really dumb right now.
> 
> As does Gregg Doyel. "No upsets this year." :whatever:


Then again, it IS Doyel. He's his own biggest fan for a reason. 
In the meantime B'B-Iowa......

And Bucknell does it again. 

Okay so far best upset???


----------



## Your Answer

G-Town just isnt playing well right now I think they will get it together and i really dont expect Norther Iowa to play at this level the whole game I think by halftime G-Town will ave a comfortable lead maybe 7-8 points


----------



## Carbo04

Thank God for Time Warner Digital Cable and having all the game shown in full.


----------



## Your Answer

HKF said:


> The one game I wanted to see badly (WVU vs. SIU) I am blacked out of. Why are internet games blacked out? That doesn't make any sense. Neither of these teams are from LA.


I dont think that game has started yet so that might be why your not getting anything online yet?


----------



## FSH

god the mid majors are tearing **** up..


----------



## HKF

UNI's ball movement is crisp and John Little is making shots.


----------



## HKF

CBS has a bad feed for the Villanova game. I got sound but no video. What the heck? C'mon. I want to watch the Cats.


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> UNI's ball movement is crisp and John Little is making shots.



I expected UNI to give gtown a good game..and i knew bucknell would win because hell i got them in sweet 16 but i didnt expect lowa to get beat i thought they would walk all over nwst that game was a surpise..and god i would hate to be natz and packer right now ppl are just laughing at them 2


----------



## Brian34Cook

Salukies up 6-2 baby.. :clap:


----------



## Nimreitz

Route I-76 said:


> i really dont expect Norther Iowa to play at this level the whole game I think by halftime G-Town will ave a comfortable lead maybe 7-8 points


Hmm.......


----------



## HKF

UNI can play. People think they finished 6th in the Valley because the Valley wasn't good, but it was.


----------



## GBFanJ

If the mid-majors keep this pace up, there will be no excuse to keep them out of the NCAA tournament anymore. I think the only reason people want to keep them out of the tournament is because they ruin too many brackets. BTW,

WHAT A SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana: :clap: :vbanana: :clap: :bbanana: :clap: :gbanana: :clap: :rbanana: 

And this is how I feel about my bracket so far:

 ME 
:stupid:


----------



## Your Answer

Nimreitz said:


> Hmm.......


yah UNI is playing really well and for a lot longer then i expected them to but i still think G-Town will pull away sometime be4 the game is over but you definetly got to give it up for the way UNI is playing


----------



## Nimreitz

So who should we have replaced with Missouri State? Seton Hall? Arkansas? NC State/Cal?

You're telling me the 7/10 snoozefest of NC State and Cal wouldn't have instantly been 100 times more exciting if it was Missouri State vs. Hofstra?


----------



## Your Answer

Nimreitz said:


> So who should we have replaced with Missouri State? Seton Hall? Arkansas? NC State/Cal?


I would of liked to see Michigan in the tourny I still think they would of gave a decent showing


----------



## HKF

Do people really pick 16 seeds over 1's? I mean the parity isn't there yet at that level.


----------



## Nimreitz

A lot of missed shots out in Philly


----------



## HKF

Villanova looks real bad. Playing really sloppy and shooting a lot of ill-advised 3's. Why aren't they taking it to the basket?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Route I-76 said:


> yah UNI is playing really well and for a lot longer then i expected them to but i still think G-Town will pull away sometime be4 the game is over but you definetly got to give it up for the way UNI is playing


Apparently you havent kept up with UNI to much this season. This team is good. They arent good for a mid-major...just good.

They took it to LSU at home earlier in the year and I watched in amazement at their high level of play and discipline.


----------



## HKF

John Bunch is rumbling, stumbling.


----------



## HKF

Oral Roberts now down 1.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Oral Roberts now down 1.


Heh heh...oral...heh heh...

:biggrin:

Some people predicted this to be the first time a 16 beats a 1. I think Nova is good but their offense is a total experiment that has gone really well for them so far. If its going to happen in this Tourney its in this game...


----------



## Your Answer

Jsimo12 said:


> Apparently you havent kept up with UNI to much this season. This team is good. They arent good for a mid-major...just good.
> 
> They took it to LSU at home earlier in the year and I watched in amazement at their high level of play and discipline.


I didnt say they werent good i Probably just expected a lil more out of G-Town, I just didnt think they would play this well with the Hoyas and i like i said i still expect them to pull away in the 2nd half but if im wrong then hey good for UNI theyll deserve it


----------



## One on One

This tournament has been great so far. NW State was the best upset, IMO. I'm pulling for Oral Roberts now haha, it won't even bust my bracket as I had Arkansas going to the sweet 16.


----------



## HKF

ORU is giving it to Memphis.


----------



## Like A Breath

Memphis is back up now...and Oral Roberts turns it over.


----------



## Your Answer

HKF said:


> ORU is giving it to Memphis.


man i hope Memphis gets it together I really like that ball club. I was a fan last year and thought they had a solid squad that could pull some upsets and maybe a Cinderella team. This would suck.


----------



## One on One

I don't know much about ORU, but it's unlikely a 16 could beat a 1 like Memphis at this pace. They need to slow it down a bit and execute.


----------



## HKF

Memphis is pulling away and showing they have tons of NBA talent on this team. I mean they are going up and down.


----------



## Nimreitz

One on One said:


> I don't know much about ORU, but it's unlikely a 16 could beat a 1 like Memphis at this pace. They need to slow it down a bit and execute.


Speaking of which, if you are the coach of a 1 or 2 seed, there is absolutely no excuse for your team to not press and run right off the bat. That's how you avoid getting into a game with a team that isn't as good as you, you press them and you run, and you use your superior athleticism and depth to keep up that pace and put the game away in the first half. There is no excuse for a 1 and probably the same holds for a 2, to get into a ball game in the first round.

I don't care if you're Dick Bennett, you run your team up and down the court. And I don't care if you're Jim Boeheim, you press in the full court.


----------



## HKF

Georgetown up 2, but I still like Northern Iowa, if this is coming down to a last second shot.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, this Georgetown - Northern Iowa game is going to be another good one. What an amazing march, last year was no where near this good.


----------



## HKF

Monmouth is hanging around. Only down 8.


----------



## HKF

Northern Iowa has only scored 8 points in the 2nd half. Stifling Hoya D.


----------



## HKF

Hibbert has fouled out of the ball game. C'mon UNI. Get this one to OT.


----------



## Your Answer

Its going to come down to a FT shooting Contest for G-Town now......... and he just missed the one-and-one :no:


----------



## HKF

Jeff Green choked on the line, they've got a chance.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> Ronnie Brewer - I think people say Ronnie Brewer is the type of player that does a lot of things. Problem is he doesn't do one thing well enough. He will get exposed for not being able to take over in a close game. The Bucknell game should be the last.


Boy was I right about that one...He should have jumped last season...


----------



## HKF

Damn Erik Crawford.


----------



## Your Answer

how UNI allowed them to throw that ball down court and get the easy dunk baffles me G-Town up 6 that jus about does it.......hold on only 3 now guess they are gonna have to make one more FT


----------



## HKF

3 point game, 13 seconds. They have one more 1 and 1 situation if they foul immediately. Need to foul Jeff Green.


----------



## HKF

Oral Roberts needs to keep Caleb Green in the game. Trying to save players for fouls, is stupid because this could be your last game.


----------



## Your Answer

Come on Cook ice this one


----------



## Brian34Cook

GTWN with the win!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn my bracket was nice until today...

Screw you GTown...


----------



## Your Answer

Clutch FT's then the Dunk to seal it UNIs second half wasnt even close to the level they played in the 1st half and thats what i was talking about earlier when i didnt expect them to play at that high the whole game


----------



## Geaux Tigers

UNI fell apart defensively full court...two bombs...not good.


----------



## HKF

Damn WVU is kicking SIU's butt. I sure hope Bradley can prove me wrong. My brackets are officially in the ****ter now.


----------



## HKF

Billy Packer is an idiot. He says Monmouth is done and then Monmouth is now trailing 47-40.


----------



## Your Answer

Memphis blew that game open Carney really started getting after it. Now Monmouth giving Nova a real scare Im surprised this croud is as neutral it is being at the Wachovia Center


----------



## Your Answer

Now i didnt watch the WV-SI game for those that did, did Pittsnogle have a real good game like ppl thought it would take or did WV jus look good as a team?


----------



## Nimreitz

Route I-76 said:


> Now i didnt watch the WV-SI game for those that did, did Pittsnogle have a real good game like ppl thought it would take or did WV jus look good as a team?


It looks like the Nogler had 18 (Gansey had 10 and was the only other Mountaineer in double digits), but from the statline I would guess West Virginia did it with defense. I didn't think SIU would get shut down.


----------



## The Truth

Route I-76 said:


> Now i didnt watch the WV-SI game for those that did, did Pittsnogle have a real good game like ppl thought it would take or did WV jus look good as a team?



I didn't see the second half, but in the first half the entire team was shooting lights out.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Stan Heath is just a bad coach.....we shoulda won that game.  

Brewer has got to stay around another year.





go tigers.


----------



## Premier

Why would Heath have Brewer as their primary scorer when Arkansas has needed a great improvement at point guard all season long. Brewer is a better playmaker than he is scorer.

Southern Illinois and Iowa ruined my pod in the Atlanta region.


----------



## HKF

At this point I'm rooting for George Mason, Kent State, Murray State, Penn, UAB and Bradley.


----------



## MLKG

I got Pitt, NC State, UConn, and of course MSU.


----------



## sMaK

I'm in dead last in my pool. I suck.


----------



## Diable

first time in a month that NC State has run their offense half way correctly


----------



## HKF

Kent State getting obliterated early. Mason and Michigan State dueling. Jai Lewis is just wheelin on the baseline.


----------



## MLKG

Michigan State would be so much better if Drew Neitzel would be more aggressive with his scoring.

This guy was the best high school player I have ever seen (seen meaning physically watched). He averaged 33 points and 9 assists his senior year, took a team that had nobody else to the state finals where he had 36 and only lost once he started getting doubled every possession by Joe Crawford and Malik Hairston. He is completely ambidextrous, shoots jumpers with both hands, has a great floater with both hands. And somehow now he is an 8 ppg scorer and primarily a spot up jump shooter. He could be doing so much more if he didn't differ to the big 3.


----------



## sMaK

The Great Danes are beating UConn.


----------



## AirJordan™

31-30 UConn Huskies at Halftime.


----------



## Nimreitz

What the hell's up with UConn? I'm busy watching Madison Memorial vs. Milwaukee Rufus King in the Wisconsin State Semi Finals (the REAL final, they'll destroy whoever they play in the final), but I come online and see a 1 point game at the half? That's pretty inexcusable.

My halftime update... Keaton Nankivil is dominant with 12 and 9, and he's going up against South Carolina 7 foot recruit Mitchell Carter. Memorial's only loss this year came to Cole Aldrich's team and King's 3 losses were also to nationally ranked out of state opponents.


----------



## Hoopla

Albany is now up 3 on UConn a few minutes into the second half. I'm thinking UConn might want to stop looking ahead to Sunday.


----------



## Hoopla

Albany up 7 with the ball. Wow...


----------



## JRose5

That would unbelievably cool if Albany knocks them off..

Mich St down two right now, Ager's the only one making shots, and Davis just picked up his 4th foul.
Gotta get their **** together.


Edit: Good, foul wasn't on Davis, so he only has 3.


----------



## JRose5

10 point game!


----------



## One on One

Please CBS turn off this NCS-Cal garbage...Let's go ALBANY!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Cmon UConn! Albany is up by 10.


----------



## Coatesvillain

There's no doubt in my mind that Marcus Williams is the best player on UCONN. For all the hype, Rudy Gay is really dissapointing me.


----------



## Diable

I would really love it if Albany could do this,but it's hard to imagine how UConn could have so much more talent and just squander it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Zoellner has some terrible hands.


----------



## Nimreitz

Coatesvillain said:


> There's no doubt in my mind that Marcus Williams is the best player on UCONN. For all the hype, Rudy Gay is really dissapointing me.


Absolutely, I can imagine UConn losing in this tournament without Marcus Williams. With him, I can not possibly imagine them losing.


----------



## HKF

LA friggin sucks. Next year, I'm going back to the DirecTV coverage. I missed the UConn game and the George Mason game. Why are they sticking with this crappy NC State/Cal game? I sure hope Cal loses, so I don't have to watch Texas and NC State on Sunday.


----------



## HKF

Another disappointing season for Michigan State. Team was overrated all year.


----------



## One on One

HKF said:


> LA friggin sucks. Next year, I'm going back to the DirecTV coverage. I missed the UConn game and the George Mason game. Why are they sticking with this crappy NC State/Cal game? I sure hope Cal loses, so I don't have to watch Texas and NC State on Sunday.


I agree. CBS puts way too much weight into regional interest. I dunno even know where Cal is located, but I don't think it's socal so why are they showing it????


----------



## Coatesvillain

Nimreitz said:


> Absolutely, I can imagine UConn losing in this tournament without Marcus Williams. With him, I can not possibly imagine them losing.


Yep. What changed the whole tide of the game was the three he hit, followed by the strip and layup. That just turned it to a five point game, and I knew it was over. The way he was hitting the three when Albany wasn't going over the screens is a great sign for him. He'll carry UConn to a title.

People were waiting for Rudy Gay to turn into that Rip Hamilton/Ben Gordon type who wins games in the clutch, but it's not looking like that will happen.


----------



## One on One

Hopefully Penn or Murray State can cap this first round off with an upset tonight!


----------



## Like A Breath

Marcus Williams is a lotto pick, no doubt. Laptops or not. Damn mock draft websites, stop putting him at the end of the first or second round! Name me another guy that can run a team like him.


----------



## MLKG

What a terrible showing by the Big 10. 

How do Iowa and Michigan State lose in the first round on the same day?

This isn't a seeding mistake either, those are both good teams. Yet they both played absolutely awful. 

Either that or these teams are just playing out of their minds, which is very possible. Folarin Campbell, 10 ppg scorer, goes 9-9 from the field and drops 24? While Shannon Brown has his worst game of the season, getting 13 under his average? 

I think what's happening is the mid-major's are taking these games seriously and the big schools are not. And they are learning that 20-25 minutes of playing hard doesn't always beat 40 minutes of playing hard. Actually, they are not learning that, and that's their problem.


----------



## Diable

HKF said:


> LA friggin sucks. Next year, I'm going back to the DirecTV coverage. I missed the UConn game and the George Mason game. Why are they sticking with this crappy NC State/Cal game? I sure hope Cal loses, so I don't have to watch Texas and NC State on Sunday.


If you have digital cable here you get to watch four games in HD for free I guess(if you call what TW charges for digital cable free at least) I wish I wasn't too cheap to cough up the shekels for it right now.


----------



## Like A Breath

I thought Michigan State was going to the final four again. Seriously. 3 NBA first rounders and they go out like this? Disappointing.


----------



## Diable

Mike luvs KG said:


> What a terrible showing by the Big 10.
> 
> How do Iowa and Michigan State lose in the first round on the same day?
> 
> This isn't a seeding mistake either, those are both good teams. Yet they both played absolutely awful.
> 
> Either that or these teams are just playing out of their minds, which is very possible. Folarin Campbell, 10 ppg scorer, goes 9-9 from the field and drops 24? While Shannon Brown has his worst game of the season, getting 13 under his average?
> 
> I think what's happening is the mid-major's are taking these games seriously and the big schools are not. And they are learning that 20-25 minutes of playing hard doesn't always beat 40 minutes of playing hard. Actually, they are not learning that, and that's their problem.


 Ohio State is lucky they were playing with the home crowd and the home refs today.Davidson could have beaten them if they had gotten a few calls.

Apparently the laws of physics don't apply in Dayton Ohio because you can jump straight up in the air beneath the basket and land in the middle of the cheerleaders without being fouled.


----------



## Nimreitz

Mike luvs KG said:


> What a terrible showing by the Big 10.
> 
> How do Iowa and Michigan State lose in the first round on the same day?
> 
> This isn't a seeding mistake either, those are both good teams. Yet they both played absolutely awful.
> 
> Either that or these teams are just playing out of their minds, which is very possible. Folarin Campbell, 10 ppg scorer, goes 9-9 from the field and drops 24? While Shannon Brown has his worst game of the season, getting 13 under his average?
> 
> I think what's happening is the mid-major's are taking these games seriously and the big schools are not. And they are learning that 20-25 minutes of playing hard doesn't always beat 40 minutes of playing hard. Actually, they are not learning that, and that's their problem.


Iowa was a good team, but the announcers nailed them right on the head, they aren't a team that will get a big lead and run away with a game. They let NW St. hang around and then got unlucky with that shot.

Michigan State's seeding was definitely ridiculous. Ask any non-Sparty Big Ten follower. They were awful this season.


----------



## MLKG

Nimreitz said:


> Iowa was a good team, but the announcers nailed them right on the head, they aren't a team that will get a big lead and run away with a game. They let NW St. hang around and then got unlucky with that shot.
> 
> Michigan State's seeding was definitely ridiculous. Ask any non-Sparty Big Ten follower. They were awful this season.


They were not awful. They were not great, but they were not awful. They had the best trio of players in the league, a solid point guard, and then a supporting cast of guys who couldn't even be considered serviceable. They beat every team in the league at least once though.


----------



## Carbo04

Thank you for losing Michigan State! Now if my Heels can win we got an easier second round opponent.


----------



## Hoopla

HKF said:


> LA friggin sucks. Next year, I'm going back to the DirecTV coverage. I missed the UConn game and the George Mason game. Why are they sticking with this crappy NC State/Cal game? I sure hope Cal loses, so I don't have to watch Texas and NC State on Sunday.


What kind of internet connection do you have? As long as you don't have a dial-up modem, you should be able to watch the games online at http://www.ncaasports.com/mmod. You have to register, but it's free.

This is a screenshot of their online video player:








It's not the same as watching it on TV, but the quality is better than I expected. There will be games online that will be blacked out, but those are the ones you should be getting on CBS in your region anyway.


----------



## Carbo04

lol @ Murray State celebrating like they won already being up at halftime. You got another whole half boys.


----------



## HKF

Bradley is up 10 on Kansas. My alumni in Chicago are going nuts at a bar right now.


----------



## Premier

Wow.

I'm hoping Bradley, Murray State, UAB, and Penn all hold on to their leads. I don't care about my bracket anymore (20-8 with a Sweet Sixteen [Iowa] and an Elite Eight [MSU] gone). I want every game to be an upset just so the Mid-Majors can shut up every analyst who predicted that the high-seeded teams will easily win their games.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah, but you know what, until a true mid major makes a final four run, we will be hearing the same trash every year from Packer and others.

Come on Kansas, what the hell?! Southern Illinois completely shuts down O'Bryant, but going against Giles and Kaun (guys who are like 5 star college players) he looks like freakin Shaq.


----------



## TM

Bradley up by 11. This is going to be the worst Sweet 16 of all time.


----------



## Like A Breath

Soooo many good games on right now. Sensory overload. This is how it should be every year.

Patrick O'Bryant has been pretty impressive. I'm seeing a lot of his all-around game today.


----------



## Carbo04

Man, these Murray State 3 point chuck squads make me sick. Come on, Heels! Keep the lead now!!


----------



## Diable

How many of the lower seeds have really gotten blown out?I don't think it's more than three or four out of 28 games that have already finished.Southern,Albany,Oral Roberts and Monmouth all gave the #1 seeds pretty difficult games.It looks like parity is out of control in this tournament.I could see just about anyone winning or losing in the second round.


----------



## Carbo04

Wow, a BS foul on Hansbrough. Then Terry was actually HELD by his arm while driving and a no call. What the world.


----------



## Diable

I would genuinely love it if the ACC could go 4-0 after all the disrespect we've gotten this year,but it doesn't look like a sure bet right now.


----------



## Anima

Diable said:


> How many of the lower seeds have really gotten blown out?I don't think it's more than three or four out of 28 games that have already finished.Southern,Albany,Oral Roberts and Monmouth all gave the #1 seeds pretty difficult games.It looks like parity is out of control in this tournament.I could see just about anyone winning or losing in the second round.


 The only one I remember is Seton Hall losing by 20 to the Shockers.


----------



## Pimped Out

any of you care to join me in the big 12 forum for the end of the texas game?




*Go NeTs*


----------



## Like A Breath

Hansbrough is unreal


----------



## TM

UNC's gonna win this... time to watch texas


----------



## Carbo04

Come on, Ginyard! Hit these FT's and we got it.


----------



## Pimped Out

BOOOOO! they switched me the UNC game.


----------



## Like A Breath

Looks like Murray State and Penn both blew their chances. Bradley looks like they're hellbent on giving up their lead as well.


----------



## TM

Bradley is putting KU away. upset city.


----------



## Your Answer

Yes Bradley looks like they are going to hold on :banana: next victim Pitt!!


----------



## Like A Breath

Not even Chaka Kahn and the Jayhawks could stop Bradley today.


----------



## Nimreitz

Kansas lost this game, not because Wright and Rush decided not to show up, but because Russell Robinson might be the most selfish player I've seen in my life. He takes terrible shots, hogs the ball, and just doesn't really know much about Basketball. I'm pissed right now, because Kansas was one of my Final Four teams and they are better than losing to Bradley. Youth and inexperience has nothing to do with it, selfishness by Russell Robinson and AMAZING shooting from the Braves (don't want to take anything away from them) did them in.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I wonder if we are going to hear anything else from Billy Packer about high-major teams deserving those last few bubble spots. You'd think decades in the business would have taught him something...


----------



## Like A Breath

Looks like it'll be UConn-Kentucky in round 2. That'll be an interesting matchup.


----------



## Diable

The last four or five teams in all got beat down except for Texas A&M...Air Force,Utah State and Seton Hall all of them stunk in the tourney just like they did b4 the rest of the time.

I don't care where the spots go,but give them to teams that are capable of giving someone a decent game instead of screwing it up like the committee did this year.


----------



## HKF

I am shocked and my voice hurts. It's been 10 years since they danced, but now I can proudly show my Bradley sweatshirt. 

Go Braves! Beat PITT!


----------



## TM

UK-UConn.... UConn is going to kill them. And whoever had tickets to Philly got super lucky.


----------



## Diable

I'm in 99442nd place at CBS-Sportsline...Probably not going to get the 5,000$.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> I am shocked and my voice hurts. It's been 10 years since they danced, but now I can proudly show my Bradley sweatshirt.
> 
> Go Braves! Beat PITT!


They screw up my bracket, let's hope they screw up everyone's. Go Braves!! All the way to the Final Four.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Haha.. I didnt actually believe Bradley would win but had them to win this round and next


----------



## Carbo04

9-7 today after 14-2 yeaterday. 23-9 overall. Ehh, not that bad.


----------



## HKF

Just as an aside I went 10-6 on Thursday and 7-9 on Friday.

I'm so far out of all the brackets it's not even funny. I've lost no Elite Eight teams but who cares. I have thoroughly enjoyed the tournament and I am really disappointed the first round is over.

After this weekend is done, the tournament isn't near as exciting fror me. What a wild two days.

I'm rooting for the Valley (go Shocks and Braves), Wisconsin-Milwaukee, Northwestern State, BC, Nova, Indiana and Connecticut. 

BC, Villanova, Memphis or UConn wins the tournament.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm sitting at 23-9 with 4 Sweet Sixteen teams out, 2 Elite Eight teams out, and a Final Four team out. By the way, all of those advanced teams that are out are in the Oakland bracket except Iowa (sweet 16). Next year I'm doing this smarter.... pick all the 9's and 10's for the upset points, put all the 1's and 2's into the S16, pick all the 12's unless there's a great 5 (like Pitt this year).

I'm just mad right now. Usually I'm really good at this, I pick the champ every year (picked the final two for 2 years in a row), and nabbed the champ 6 of the last 8 years missing out only on the Duke team that lost to Indiana, and Kansas in 03.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Kansas completely screwed me. Everything else had gone exactly to plan...


----------



## Carbo04

I'm out a FF team in Kansas. Out a Sweet 16 in Iowa.


----------



## Pimped Out

im now 23-9 with only 1 sweet sixteen team out in oklahoma. only game i missed in the atlanta bracket was iowa.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## MLKG

26-6 with 1 sweet 16 team out and 1 elite 8 team out. 

The good news is that elite 8 team is Michigan State, the school I and everyone in my money bracket attends so it doesn't really hurt me that they're gone because everybody picked them. I didn't think they would actually make it that far, but I learned last year that you are obligated to do it because if you pick your team to say, lose in the second round, and then they make the final 4, you are going to get beat by a lot of girls who had them winning it all. And that is no fun.


----------



## Nimreitz

Mike luvs KG said:


> 26-6 with 1 sweet 16 team out and 1 elite 8 team out.
> 
> The good news is that elite 8 team is Michigan State, the school I and everyone in my money bracket attends so it doesn't really hurt me that they're gone because everybody picked them. I didn't think they would actually make it that far, but I learned last year that you are obligated to do it because if you pick your team to say, lose in the second round, and then they make the final 4, you are going to get beat by a lot of girls who had them winning it all. And that is no fun.


Say hello to the guy who goes to Wisconsin and had them crashing out early last year. Luckily, this year I KNEW we stunk, so I knew we'd get our *** kicked.


----------



## Pimped Out

Mike luvs KG said:


> 26-6 with 1 sweet 16 team out and 1 elite 8 team out.
> 
> The good news is that elite 8 team is Michigan State, the school I and everyone in my money bracket attends so it doesn't really hurt me that they're gone because everybody picked them. I didn't think they would actually make it that far, but I learned last year that you are obligated to do it because if you pick your team to say, lose in the second round, and then they make the final 4, you are going to get beat by a lot of girls who had them winning it all. And that is no fun.


i have texas winning it all. i almost got ****ed over in the first round





*Go NeTs*


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I'm 25-7 with only 1 sweet 16 team out. Bloody Kansas.


----------



## SlamJam

Carbo04 said:


> Wow, a BS foul on Hansbrough. Then Terry was actually HELD by his arm while driving and a no call. What the world.


yeah i cant believe they missed those calls. but its all about survive and advance and we advance.


----------

